# Merkwürdige Einträge in der error_log



## sipoh (7. März 2013)

Hallo, heute Morgen habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Seite nicht erreichbar war. Ein Blick in die error_log brachte u.a. folgendes, womit ich nichts anfangen kann:


```
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: http://meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://remont-fridge-tv.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://android-superstar.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://player-android.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://android-superstar.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://remont-fridge-tv.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:46 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://player-android.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:48 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://remont-fridge-tv.ru/
[Thu Mar 07 05:46:48 2013] [error] [client 91.207.9.226] Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden: /var/www/vhosts/meineseite.de/httpdocs/index.pl, referer: http://android-superstar.ru/
```

Die client-IP gehört nicht zu mir. Stutzig macht mich weiter der referer. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was da los ist?


----------

